
Santa Fe author’s treasure hunt claims a fourth victim - uptown
https://www.abqjournal.com/1135807/santa-fe-authors-treasure-hunt-claims-a-fourth-victim-ex-man-who-fell-to-his-death-in-yellowstone-last-year-was-searching-for-the-infamous-antique-chest.html
======
ChrisGranger
Article is over a year old.

